# Hay in litter box question



## spoh (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay so I have read that many of you just put your buns hay in a litter box, which I have come to realise is about the easiest way to keep things some what clean. Lucy anyway seems to get hay everywhere if I try to put it into a hay rack or just leave it loose. So my question is, if you put it in the litter box they obviously poop in there too so do you dump the whole thing every day or do you just add fresh hay every day? I like that the hay stays cleaned up a bit more but I don't like the idea of her eating nasty hay. 



What do you do? 

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## angoragrl (Jan 14, 2008)

I just take out the soiled hay when I clean the litter box each day. You won't have to dump the whole thing, just grab the old stuff and put new stuff in. Also, I use an empty kleenex box to keep the hay pretty much in one spot in the box which helps with cleanup.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

I clean our buns' litterboxes every other day. The second (and not cleaning) day, I just put a fresh big ol' handful of hay on top of what's already there. They know not to eat the soiled hay, don't worry. They don't like it, so they won't eat it.


----------



## Nut (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, with my bunny, I put it in there as a training tool, but the idea is the same. She never 'went' on her hay, she'd eat it, sleep in there with it, but never 'go' on it. Even if she did by accident, she wouldn't eat it. So don't worry. I used to just put a little in to last until next cleaning, she'd eat it all, and I'd add more after I cleaned it.

If you're worried about wasting hay in the litterbox or in a rack, I might have an idea. You could get one of those half of a wicker baskets (I got a barrel at Petsmart if you have one near you), and put the hay in there? She could chew both, and you wouldn't worry about the hay being soiled. My bunny loved chewing her little wicker barrel. I'm sure yours would like it too if you could. And it also would come in handy for a nice bed.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Hay in the litter box is also a good way to potty train them. I usually dump the hay out every second day. On the first day, it's never soiled.. and if they ate most of it, I will add more.

All but one of my buns leaves the hay in the litter box. Savannah kicks her litter everywhere, and out flies the hay as well.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2008)

I know what you mean, Pixie...Maisie has a habit of enjoying spreading the hay around in her cage, hehe!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 22, 2008)

For Wilbur & Jackie I have a large cat litter box. At one end of it I have the litter/screen and the hay I put in adish for them to eat (the dish is also in the litter box).

Susan:apollo:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 22, 2008)

Given that Rex poops wherever he eats hay, it makes the most sense to put his hay in his litterbox. The litterbox has a grate on top of the litter, so the hay is never actually in contact with soiled bedding. And like previous posters have said, I just change the hay and litter altogether every day or every other day. He's a hay fiend, and usually finishes the hay before it has the chance to get soiled.


----------

